# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Tien goede redenen om noten te eten

## FRANCOIS580

*Noten zijn nu niet precies écht populair. Ten onrechte, want alle soorten noten hebben een positieve invloed op je gezondheid. En neen, noten zijn geen dikmakers zoals zo dikwijls maar dus volstrekt ten onrechte wordt beweerd. Integendeel, noten passen in ieder gezond dieet en helpen je dus je meest gezonde gewicht te bereiken en ook te behouden. Noten bevatten weinig of geen vetten, maar barsten daarentegen van gezonde omega 3 vetzuren. Voldoende redenen dus om geregeld een handvol noten naar binnen te werken. Wat zijn nu precies alle geneeskrachtige eigenschappen van noten?*  


Tot voor kort werd weinig geneeskracht toegeschreven aan het eten van noten. Wetenschappers raken er nu echter meer en meer van overtuigd dat noten veel gezonder zijn dan algemeen wordt aangenomen. Ze zitten boordevol vitaminen, vooral van de B- familie, antioxidanten en mineralen waaronder magnesium, kalium, calcium, ijzer, koper en selenium. Het zijn dan ook perfecte vleesvervangers. Noten zijn rijk aan omega 3 vetzuren, onmisbaar voor zowel je fysieke als mentale gezondheid. Noten moeten in de eerste plaats droog bewaard worden. Ze zijn immers bijzonder gevoelig voor schimmels. Ze worden daarom bij voorkeur koel bewaard, bij een temperatuur tussen tien en maximum vijftien graden. Zowel walnoten als kastanjes zijn slechts beperkt houdbaar. Pistachenoten en amandelen daarentegen kunnen gemakkelijk één jaar lang bewaard worden.

*Verzadigd gevoel*

Noten geven je al vlug een verzadigd gevoel. Daardoor wordt je hongergevoel uitgesteld, je gaat automatisch minder eten en dus ook minder calorieën opnemen. Dagelijks noten aan je voeding toevoegen helpt je gezond gewicht vlugger te bereiken en ook te behouden. Het zijn de hoge concentraties onverzadigde vetten, vezels en eiwitten die voor deze positieve gang van zaken verantwoordelijk zijn. Noten worden niet voor niets als uitstekende vleesvervangers beschouwd.

*Paranoten beschermen tegen (borst)kanker*

Noten staan bekend om hun gunstige vetzuurprofiel en hoge gehalte aan bio actieve stoffen, zoals antioxidanten. In vergelijking met andere noten bevatten paranoten een relatief hoog gehalte aan deze antioxidanten. Een aantal wetenschappelijke studies hebben aangetoond dat deze stoffen een remmende werking kunnen hebben op de celdeling en daarmee op de vorming van kwaadaardige tumoren. Paranoten zijn rijk aan het mineraal selenium. Selenium zorgt er voor dat antioxidanten nog beter hun beschermende werking kunnen uitoefenen, wat weer resulteert in een groter beschermend effect op de ontwikkeling van kanker. In diverse studies is deze preventieve werking van selenium aangetoond en dit vooral bij borst-, long- en prostaatkanker.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste:.../...*

*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/tien-go.../#.VMPBtkeG-So

----------

